# English pattern mortising chisels



## woodworkz (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 sizes. I agree with you, these chisels are sweet. I am still amazed how fast I can hand cut a mortise with one of these babies.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

these look fantastic. and I agree- anything from Tools from Working wood is good quality.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review, interesting chisels.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

I'm with you Shannon. I own the same pair and love them. I've never owned a tool before where the instructions include the phrase, "strike as hard as you can with a mallet."

The handle on my first 3/8" one broke within a few days of receiving it, but Tools for Working Wood replaced it immediately - even before I had returned the broken one! How's that for service?

I have indeed, by and large, given up machine mortising. The speed of these chisels is amazing. The old folks really knew what they were doing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful mortising chisels. Thanks for the review.


----------

